# parpadean leds coche



## djp (Jul 12, 2010)

hola muy buenas, compre unos leds sueltos de 5mm y fuy uniendolos cada 4 en seria para hacerlos funcionar a 12v en continua(bateria coche) y sustituí las bombillas que llevaba en la puerta de 5w por 2 grupos de 4 leds, el problema es que despues de un mes mas o menos que han ido bien, ahora me parpadean los leds, los he cambiado por otros y al tiempo me pasa lo mismo, que puedo hacerle para que no me parpadeen ya que llegan a fundirse??? estan bien soldados


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 12, 2010)

Hola.

Conectas los LEDs sin resistencia de limitación de corriente, si es así los LEDs se queman, ya que los LEDs no son focos o bombillas, son diodos. Y como imagino que debes saber que, una resistencia (un foco) no es igual a un diodo (un LED).

Los LEDs deben tener una resistencia de limitación de corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 12, 2010)

Al menos deberas colocarle una resistencia de 200 ohms en serie con las dos ramas juntas en paralelo, ya que si suponemos que los led consumen 10 mA cada uno, al estar en serie, la rama total consume los 10 mA, y caen en cada led Aprox. 2,5V a 4 por rama da 10 V de caida por rama, pero son dos asi que el consumo de corriente total es de 20 mA y 10 V de caida, no olvidemos que cuando el auto esta prendido, al estar cargando la bateria, las tensiones pueden llegar hasta los 14 V, por lo tanto necesitamos que caigan 4 V en la resistencia y que por ella pasen 20 mA, aplicando ley del ohm sale que R=4/20mA = 200 ohms.


----------



## djp (Jul 13, 2010)

entonces por cada paquete de 4 leds en serie le tengo que poner una resistencia de 200ohms no??


----------



## juanma2468 (Jul 13, 2010)

no, por cada paquete de 4 leds no, a los dos paquetes juntos de 4 leds que estan en paralelo le tenes que poner la resistencia de 200 ohms en serie con esos dos paquetes de 4 leds que se encuentran en paralelo, fijate como estan en el dibujo que te adjunte de LEDS del post anterior.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola.
Cuál es color de los LEDs, sí son blanco o azules el voltaje es de 3.5V, los rojos son 1.8V, verde y ambar de 2V, todos estos voltajes son aproximaciones, la corriente típica para todos es de 20mA ó 0.02A (a menos que el fabricante indique otra cosa).

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: No es apropiado poner LEDs en paralelo.


----------



## djp (Jul 13, 2010)

los leds son unos paquetes en blanco y tengo otros en azul, preguntaba que resistencia tenia que ponerle a cada paquete de 4 leds ya que algunos los tengo por paquetes de 4 leds solo


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 13, 2010)

Hola.

Prueba poniendo a cada paquete de 4 LEDs en serie una resistencia de 82 ohm 1/2 W

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## javierito (Mar 18, 2012)

Elaficionado, seria viable colocar 4 leds en serie de 3.2 a 3.8V en serie en el coche, sin usar resistencias ?

El coche como maximo me da 14.4v


----------



## Scooter (Mar 18, 2012)

Si, lo puedes hacer siempre que tu objetivo sea que se quemen.


----------



## javierito (Mar 18, 2012)

Entonces, incluso si cada led aguantase 3.8 v, en total 4 leds serian 15.2 v, se quemarian trabajando a 14.4V?

En este hilohttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/leds-directos-bateria-coche-sin-resistencia-21254/ hay quien dice que no pasaría nada.

Toy hecho un mar de dudas


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 18, 2012)

Hola.

Los LEDs siempre deben tener una resistencia limitadora.

Sí preguntas si se *puede* poner LEDs sin resistencia la respuesta es *sí*.
Sí preguntas si se *dede* poner LEDs sin resistencia la respuesta es *no*.

También puedes poner un LED sobre una mesa, agarrar un martillo y golpear el LED con el martillo. Pero debes hacerlo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

